# Proper way to frame wall



## modemotions (Aug 3, 2007)

Re-model on a master bath that leads to garage. A new wall with a door, will be running parellel to garage's 4 inch step down concrete floor. Must install bottom plate on garage floor. What is the best way to place the studs so door meets bath floor properly? 
Thanks!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Are you a homeowner or a contractor?


----------



## wink (Aug 2, 2006)

vertically


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

sounds like they're trying to save 4 1/2" BY SETTING THE PLATE in the gararge instead of the bath. may have to just step the door and framing back into the bath then out again if not in the corner, almost impossible to drop the door 4" then make it look correct.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

don't do it. The step down is required.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Build up the sole plate to meet the bath floor and set the header rough opening height off the bathroom floor.


----------

